# Input for doeling and buckling - 6weeks feed?



## Ms Thistle (May 24, 2010)

HI everyone, 

I'm a bit overwhelmed by all the different things I'm reading re: what to feed goaties!

My two are doing very well, almost 6 weeks now and will be getting weaned next wee-ish (no more milk from mama, and they don't really like Kidlac, so...). They browse in the garden freely right now, a lot of raspberry and fern (the kind vet said is okay, they eat small amounts). We have huge fuschia bushes they love as well. 

I am thinking I need to intro grain to the doeling, as well as some hay to them both, and some baking soda? Curious what others think about this - as well s should I be getting them a salt lick of some kind at this age, and looking into minerals?

Thank you!

Ms Thistle


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 24, 2010)

My goaties are six weeks old Wednesday, and they eat brouse and hay, and are nibbling at feed (their Mom's) a little bit.  They are still nursing, I'm not going to bother trying to wean them until they are eight weeks old.

I love their tiny little nannie berries.  Well, I don't really LOVE them, but they sure are tiny.

They don't seem to have too much interest in water, just kinda stick their noses in and go on playing.....

DonnaBelle


----------



## mully (May 24, 2010)

Hold off on the grain ... feed a good quality hay and they will need very little grain. Browse and hay is best and the baking soda is only if they have too much gas which grain produces in larger quantities.


----------



## Ms Thistle (May 25, 2010)

mully said:
			
		

> Hold off on the grain ... feed a good quality hay and they will need very little grain. Browse and hay is best and the baking soda is only if they have too much gas which grain produces in larger quantities.


Thank you, Mully. I've been debating the grain thing, they just seem young to me (but what do I know?!). 

Donnabelle - I actually would prefer to keep them on milk for a bit, but my supply of their mother's milk is running out. I have Kidlac, but they really don't like it 'neat', I usually give them a blend of Mama's milk and Kidlac. 

I have some fine alfalfa hay, but I've read that this really is not best for the buckling (soon to be whethers :/ ). Is there a good breakdown somewhere here about types of hay and what is best? I live in Dairy country, so getting hay is not going to be an issue. 

Thank you!
Ms Thistle


----------



## cmjust0 (May 25, 2010)

Ms Thistle said:
			
		

> I have some fine alfalfa hay, but I've read that this really is not best for the buckling (soon to be whethers :/ ). Is there a good breakdown somewhere here about types of hay and what is best? I live in Dairy country, so getting hay is not going to be an issue.
> 
> Thank you!
> Ms Thistle


Alfalfa's safe for bucks.  

Lots of people will tell you otherwise; of those, about 1/3rd will go on to say it's because it has too much calcium, and the other 2/3rds will say it's because someone who reeeeally knows goats told them so, but that they don't really know why themselves..

If you happen to catch one of the folks claiming it's alfalfa's calcium content that makes it dangerous to males, ask them how come properly balanced goat feeds make it a point to contain _twice as much calcium_ as phosphorus?

When they go blank and/or begin to stammer, explain to them that it's because high blood calcium levels help prevent the gut from absorbing 'extra' phosphorus into the bloodstream, and that it's phosphorus -- not calcium! -- that's detrimental to young bucks and wethers....because phosphorus is a key component of struvite stones...also known as urinary calculi in goats..  

You would hope they'd be able to put two and two together at this point and come to the conclusion that calcium -- and, hence, alfalfa -- would actually be GOOD for males because it keeps the blood calcium high and blood phosphates low, but you may actually have to explain that part as well.



Not that they'll believe you, of course.....but tell them anyway.

I figure if we tell enough people, the whole bucks and alfalfa thing might eventually go from being a generally accepted fact to an old wive's tale someday.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 25, 2010)

I personally would feed them grain if they're not on milk.  Grain will provide concentrated nutrition which they need now because they're small.  I'd definitely offer free-choice hay as well but I'd give them some grain since it's a little early for them to be off milk completely.


----------



## glenolam (May 26, 2010)

My twin does are still nursing off mom and are 7 wks old today.  I give them 1/2 cup of grain to share while I feed everyone else and they've started scarfing it down as the rest do.  I also give free choice 2nd cut hay (forgive me on the type, I can't recall what we bought this time!) which they love to chomp on, too.  I haven't seen them drink water, but my goats don't drink from buckets, they have a stream that runs through their pen so I'm saved from watering each day!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 9, 2010)

I feed my weaned kids on free-choice hay and a little browse. I don't start giving them any sort of sweet feed or commercialized grain mix until they are being milked. (I do give them all they can eat of spent brewer's grain, since I get it by the truckload for free and it is a grain they can pig out on without getting sick) I do give my kids free access to minerals from birth, some seem really interested in it, and others ignore it. They also always have water available. 

So, all the  hay they want, let them keep browsing, give them a mineral free choice, water, and I wouldn't worry about grain unless they need to gain some weight.


----------

